# Up dated spinning photos~~



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

This is my new giant plying bobbin and flyer. Happy dance! LOL
Will allow me to do full skeins, instead of the two I used to do.










My spinning corner, next to the window.










Asked DS to take a photo of me spinning some yarn today, as I haven't done this in a few years. Would of been better if I did my hair up and such... but it is what it is... LOL Am getting old!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!! Thats gorgeous wheel too!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Wow, thats one nice set up you have !!! Your not old, what are you , 28 ?! Thats how old ya look to me anyways !


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

What brand of wheel is that? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like fun to me, I see that smile... ~Chris


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you everyone!
LOL I wish I was that young again... about 6 months until I turn the big 50 ! 
And the lighting hides all the grey in my hair. 

Yes, is a 2n Gen Majacraft Saxonie wheel. Bought it 14/15 years ago.. there abouts. Have had it so long I can't remember. LOL

Sadly, Majacraft no longer makes the Saxonie wheel. 
I love it... double treadle, can spin fast or very, very slow, super smooth.. lots of control with this one. 
Can spin everything from lace weight, to the chunky yarn.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Geese, if spinning can turn back the clock of time... I better get outfitted ~quickly...
Oh by the way bergere, your avatar, Is this a Baskir Curly? ~Chris


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Avatar is my Icelandic Horse, Dyfra. Her mane just sparkles in the sunlight!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice pictures. Old depends on where you're standing. To my 13yr old son, my 53 years are ancient. To me, my 60 yr old friends aren't old at all. Now 80? that still sounds a bit old to me.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm loving your floors!! I really like the wheel as well, bu those floors are gorgeous.
As far as old, yea Callies right, depends on where your at. My 48 years sometimes seem ancient to me.....


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful wheel and smile! Old is just a state of mind, right, some days my mind thinks I'm 17 again, somedaysI can't remember my name!


----------

